# Galactic Empire vs the Federation/Romulans/Borg/Klingons



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

No Death Stars, Sun Crushers, Galaxy Gun's, World Devestators or Star Forge. (Obviously no Q's or Celestials or the like for the Federation, only the might of their fleets), and no other super weapons, reality warpers, ect..

The GE finds a wormhole and sends a sector fleet of a three dozen Imperial Star Destroyers and the Luskyana and Executor as command ships. The entire might of the GE is put in to securing the the wormhole for the rest of the GE invasion force to gather strength to dominate the Alpha and Beta Quadrants.

Who takes this?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2007)

eye of palpatine solos


(you should just say no super weapons >.>)

But serous 1 fleet of star destroyers would wipe them all out.

Star wars >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> star trek in battle


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Are you sure?



If I remember correctly, Star Wars ships have a huge range advantage over Star Trek ships.

The Star Wars ships also have at least 1k smaller craft with them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Well they can also glass a world in an hour or so. But the Trekkies have a huge numerical advantage over 36 Imperator-Class ISD's and two Super-Star Destroyers.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Well they can also glass a world in an hour or so. But the Trekkies have a huge numerical advantage over 36 Imperator-Class ISD's and two Super-Star Destroyers.



The rebels can out number the deathstar 2 50k to 1 but guess who will win?


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> The rebels can out number the deathstar 2 50k to 1 but guess who will win?



Battle Meditaton from Palpatine was destroyed, completely sundering the will power and morale of the Imperials to keep the fight going, the Executor was taken out by retarded jobbing and it's bridge was decapitated by the suicide A-Wing pilot, so no command ship and dead Emperor > headless Navy.

And they didn't lose, they just ran off even though they out-numbered the rebels and out-gunned them by a margin of 5 to 1.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Battle Meditaton from Palpatine was destroyed, completely sundering the will power and morale of the Imperials to keep the fight going, the Executor was taken out by retarded jobbing and it's bridge was decapitated by the suicide A-Wing pilot, so no command ship and dead Emperor > headless Navy.
> 
> And they didn't lose, they just ran off even though they out-numbered the rebels and out-gunned them by a margin of 5 to 1.



*facepalm*

O know this already im just saying that if it was the "real wolrd" the emperor owuldnt have been a douche bag and the rebels would have been crushed

similar to what would happen to the trek fleets


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Well they can also glass a world in an hour or so. But the Trekkies have a huge numerical advantage over 36 Imperator-Class ISD's and two Super-Star Destroyers.



I believe between their smaller craft and their huge range and firepower advantage, they can take this.

Wedge formation when going straight in a battle, with a SSD leading.

A circle formation when surrounded, with the 2 SSD's in the center.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Spectre, what if Thrawn was the commander?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Spectre, what if Thrawn was the commander?



thrawn would solo the trek verse with only 2 super destroyers.. .possibly 1....


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Spectre, what if Thrawn was the commander?



From what I know, that just makes it an utter curbstomp for the Star Wars verse.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Needed something to make yourself feel better?



How so? The Trekverse has the overwhelming advantage in numbers and terrain of their home universe.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> How so? The Trekverse has the overwhelming advantage in numbers and terrain of their home universe.



Overwhelming implies insurmountable, which it is not.

Actually, the way Hyperdrive works the Star Wars Universe isn't going to be launching any campaigns into another galaxy any time soon.  Maybe decades before they can make an appreciable presense in the galaxy at large.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> How so? The Trekverse has the overwhelming advantage in numbers and terrain of their home universe.



Trek verse can never beat the star wars verse unless it is given incredibly broken advantages

There are just tiers of power... and star trek isnt on the same one.....


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Overwhelming implies insurmountable, which it is not.
> 
> Actually, the way Hyperdrive works the Star Wars Universe isn't going to be launching any campaigns into another galaxy any time soon.  Maybe decades before they can make an appreciable presense in the galaxy at large.



The fact they can cross their own galaxy in minutes where it takes Trek ships decades if not centuries to do so says otherwise. So to do the extra-galactic invaders, the Vong.

But what do I know. And its for a OBD battle, so get off your low horse please and deal with the situation for this fight at hand.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The fact they can cross their own galaxy in minutes where it takes Trek ships decades if not centuries to do so says otherwise. So to do the extra-galactic invaders, the Vong.
> 
> But what do I know. And its for a OBD battle, so get off your low horse please and deal with the situation for this fight at hand.



Mapping.  They spent thousands of years mapping the Star Wars galaxy, finding safe routes for hyperdrive travel.  Jedi can find safe routes without crashing into things and as far as I know, they're the only ones that can do it.

A determined effort to find safe routes for Hyperdrive made by the Empire would likely take much less time, but would take thousands of ships, losing probably most of them due to accidents.  Not to mention the absense of the Holonet would make communcations slow as well.

Not having the homefield advantage for Star Wars, that hurts alot.

I don't know how the Vong made their way through the galaxy.  They probably ripped routes from navicomputers as they went though.  After all they spent decades monitoring the state of the galaxy...


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Mapping.  They spent thousands of years mapping the Star Wars galaxy, finding safe routes for hyperdrive travel.  Jedi can find safe routes without crashing into things and as far as I know, they're the only ones that can do it.
> 
> A determined effort to find safe routes for Hyperdrive made by the Empire would likely take much less time, but would take thousands of ships, losing probably most of them due to accidents.  Not to mention the absense of the Holonet would make communcations slow as well.
> 
> ...



There were two individuals, Nom Anor and Shedo Shai's grand father that were in the SW galaxy. I'll take NJO's explanination > over a game's. And that thousand of years involves the destruction of their home galaxy. And lol mapping is only prevelant in the Unknown Regions and Galactic Core because you know...it has hundreds of thousands of black holes, gravtic anolomies and other weird things.

It's not like you know...they don't scout things at all either amiright?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> There were two individuals, Nom Anor and Shedo Shai's grand father that were in the SW galaxy. I'll take NJO's explanination > over a game's. And that thousand of years involves the destruction of their home galaxy. And lol mapping is only prevelant in the Unknown Regions and Galactic Core because you know...it has hundreds of thousands of black holes, gravtic anolomies and other weird things.
> 
> It's not like you know...they don't scout things at all either amiright?



A game's?  What game's?

And the Unknown Regions doesn't have lots of blackholes.  It's just not mapped.  No one has bothered going out there, except for Thrawn and he already had knowledge of the area.

I don't know how they map things in Star Wars.  In all I've read, they haven't explained it.  It's just, they've always convinently had a route to whatever planet it was they want to visit.  And when they get there, there is always someone that knows how to get to their next location.

I do know not havig proper coordinates, as established by Han in the first movie, is extremely dangerous.  

There are no established Hyperdrive Routes in the Star Trek galaxy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> A game's?  What game's?



I think he's talking about KOTOR, when Canderous told his story about the Unknown Regions where he saw a "rock" that can move on its own at high-speeds and fired lava.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> A game's?  What game's?
> 
> And the Unknown Regions doesn't have lots of blackholes.  It's just not mapped.  No one has bothered going out there, except for Thrawn and he already had knowledge of the area.
> 
> ...



Your post is so wrong I don't know where to begin to end it. For one, Thrawn never happened the entire Unknown Regions in all the years he spent there in Exile as a Grand Admiral of the GE or with the Chiss DEF. Secondly, you know scouting from the vanguard can you know...make safe routes or is that beyond your understanding, Wesley? And really, that's why we also see plenty of ships taking unknown routes and then catalouging them or if their a scouting an unknown area of space?

You act like navicomputers and Imperial officers don't know how to track and record an area of space to store it in their drive logs or mapping routes for the rest of the fleet. Or that Navicomputers are like fucking Imacs for retards in the Imperial Fleet.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your post is so wrong I don't know where to begin to end it. For one, Thrawn never happened the entire Unknown Regions in all the years he spent there in Exile as a Grand Admiral of the GE or with the Chiss DEF. Secondly, you know scouting from the vanguard can you know...make safe routes or is that beyond your understanding, Wesley? And really, that's why we also see plenty of ships taking unknown routes and then catalouging them or if their a scouting an unknown area of space?



Should I just start ignoring you?  You like to put word's into people's mouths and you're also patronizing.

And no, we don't see ships constantly taking unknown routes.  We have ships following ships that have Jedi onboard establishing new routes.

I said in my first (second?) post, they'd have to use thousands of ships and probably losing many of them in the process of mapping the Star Trek galaxy.  It would be consuming in both time and resources.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Tales of the Sith disagrees for you with one, Wesley. You know, that one little scout ship that was mapping the unknown regions by itself...without any Jedi? Your lack of knowledge on EU is annoyning and your generalities are honestly pissing me off. Your acting like nothing in the Empire's scouting of new regions allows it to move effiecently, like it was fool of idiots who would trip over another's ship trying to get through the Trekverse.

And by the way, the Republic pre-dates the real Jedi Order on a order of several thousands of years. And I'm not patrionzing you, your the one that speaking in igorance of multiple events that show other wise to your arugment.

Your saying that Imperial Fleet is just going to keep blind jumping every where in the Trekverse. I really doubt that.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your saying that Imperial Fleet is just going to keep blind jumping every where in the Trekverse. I really doubt that.



They'll have to because that's the only way to do it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Like I said, your assesment is insane. Your assuming that the Imperial Fleet is full of idiots. I disagree with you to the full degree possible.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 1, 2007)

Wouldn't the Empire send out probes to scout the area?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Like I said, your assesment is insane. Your assuming that the Imperial Fleet is full of idiots. I disagree with you to the full degree possible.



It's not insane.  That's how they do things.  They jump.  They don't die, they make a point of it, maybe broadcast back home, and jump again.  Rince and repeat.

Probe Droids would work, but then you have the problem of long range communcation in a hostile galaxy, while still having the dangers of Hyperspace travel.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

No they don't, that's why the have probe droids, scout fighters and recon ships carried about Star Destroyers on them in the first place. No one in the Imperial Fleet blinds jumps unless it's a do or die situation, no wait scratch that. NO ONE IN THE SW UNIVERSE DOES THAT AS WELL!


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No they don't, that's why the have probe droids, scout fighters and recon ships carried about Star Destroyers on them in the first place. No one in the Imperial Fleet blinds jumps unless it's a do or die situation, no wait scratch that. NO ONE IN THE SW UNIVERSE DOES THAT AS WELL!



No, you blind jump to find hyperspace routes in an area of space you are not familiar with.  It's a painstacking process requiring thousands of micro-jumps that you can never be sure won't put you smack dab in the middle of a star.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know how this does, but I just _know_ that Data+Geordi+Wesley+Enterprise's deflector array will play a major part of it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

No they don't. Where are you getting this nonsense? It's what Thrawn and Parrack did in the Unknown Regions. It's what Death Hand's Squadron was doing to search the outer rim for hidden rebel bases and the Falcon.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No they don't. Where are you getting this nonsense? It's what Thrawn and Parrack did in the Unknown Regions. It's what Death Hand's Squadron was doing to search the outer rim for hidden rebel bases and the Falcon.



Thrawn was already familiar with significant portions of the Unknown Regions, Palpatine sent him ships and resources as needed, and he was in reality _conquering_ the Unknown Regions.

And they've already got the Outer Rim mapped for the most part.  Even if it is uninhabited in many parts of it.

And if they don't use hyperdrive to map areas, it's going to take even longer because they're not going to get anywhere using sublight engines, even if they are near c. drives.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Thrawn was already familiar with significant portions of the Unknown Regions, Palpatine sent him ships and resources as needed, and he was in reality _conquering_ the Unknown Regions.
> 
> And they've already got the Outer Rim mapped for the most part.  Even if it is uninhabited in many parts of it.
> 
> And if they don't use hyperdrive to map areas, it's going to take even longer because they're not going to get anywhere using sublight engines, even if they are near c. drives.



Thrawn was only familiar with the regions he was mapping and patrolling prior through his service in the Chiss Ascendency. What are you talking about? He wasn't close to finding the entire Unknown Regions.

Secondly, what's stopping contact and gaining information from errant traders, merchants or random vessels? You don't think in the Alpha Quadrant they won't find a single vessel with logs of most of their galaxy, or at least the Alpha and Beta quadrants?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

> Thrawn was only familiar with the regions he was mapping and patrolling prior through his service in the Chiss Ascendency. What are you talking about? He wasn't close to finding the entire Unknown Regions.



True, even with all the resources at his disposal plus his own personal experience and at least a decade's time, he only opened up a decent bit of space.



> Secondly, what's stopping contact and gaining information from errant traders, merchants or random vessels? You don't think in the Alpha Quadrant they won't find a single vessel with logs of most of their galaxy, or at least the Alpha and Beta quadrants?



That's a better arguement, although even having that information would only make mapping easier and faster, not unnecessary.  If the whole galaxy is threatend, I'm sure the powers that be would take measures to keep interstallar information from falling into the wrong hands ala UNSC in Halo.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

The Federation's isn't a centralized goverment, it's a communistic society. Especially given the advantage the GE has in speed, they could easily over-take a ship given the lag between when those relay mesesages go out in sub-space.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The Federation's isn't a centralized goverment, it's a communistic society. Especially given the advantage the GE has in speed, they could easily over-take a ship given the lag between when those relay mesesages go out in sub-space.



The way Warp and Hyperspace work makes high speed encounters impossible.

Nevermind the Empire would have no way to verify information.  The Federation could leak misformation and the Empire could lose whole battlegroups due to shotty charts if they're stupid enough.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Warp is slow. And what's stopping them from tractoring crafts in? It's not likely every single craft and crew they capture are going to be loyal to the Federation. Especially when their lives at the stake.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Warp is slow. And what's stopping them from tractoring crafts in? It's not likely every single craft and crew they capture are going to be loyal to the Federation. Especially when their lives at the stake.



Warp is reliable and doesn't remove you from the Universe.

And considering that and the fact that Trek sensors operate at Warp, they should be able to avoid running into SW ships by accident.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> But the Trekkies have a huge numerical advantage over 36 Imperator-Class ISD's and two Super-Star Destroyers.



The Empire has _hundreds of thousands_ of _Imperator_ class destroyers, and we have not even thrown into the mix the tens of thousands of _Venator_ class destroyers (albiet old and Clone-war era, but the Corporate Sector still use them, so what the hell)

The Empire wins. Period.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

shrike2003 said:


> The Empire has _hundreds of thousands_ of _Imperator_ class destroyers, and we have not even thrown into the mix the tens of thousands of _Venator_ class destroyers (albiet old and Clone-war era, but the Corporate Sector still use them, so what the hell)



Read the first post next time.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Read the first post next time.



Ha, I should have done that to.

In that case, the Fleet breaks down after a couples years of painstackingly mapping the Galaxy, maybe not even getting out Federation space before they're out of supplies.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 1, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Read the first post next time.



Did not feel like it.... now shut up


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> In that case, the Fleet breaks down after a couples years of painstackingly mapping the Galaxy, maybe not even getting out Federation space before they're out of supplies.



Not like they couldn't simply acquire the data from a Star Fleet, Borg, or any other kind of ship. Not like they don't have around 1 million troops among their fleet and could siege Earth or any other planet and get this data.



			
				Shrike said:
			
		

> Did not feel like it.... now shut up



Get out of the OBD then, you're only going to make this place worst if you ignore everyone else's posts.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Should I just start ignoring you?  You like to put word's into people's mouths and you're also patronizing.
> 
> And no, we don't see ships constantly taking unknown routes.  We have ships following ships that have Jedi onboard establishing new routes.
> 
> I said in my first (second?) post, they'd have to use thousands of ships and probably losing many of them in the process of mapping the Star Trek galaxy.  It would be consuming in both time and resources.



why the hell does this matter if Star Wars still stomps? its Like trying to argue MAYBE a regular human cna take a few decades to learn force powers, in the meanwhile he is getting killed over and over by a lightsaber -_-.

get back on subject, which is star wars stomping.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> why the hell does this matter if Star Wars still stomps? its Like trying to argue MAYBE a regular human cna take a few decades to learn force powers, in the meanwhile he is getting killed over and over by a lightsaber -_-.
> 
> get back on subject, which is star wars stomping.



It matters alot.  If they're essentionally stranded in a hostile galaxy, they're going to get worn down.  Star Wars ships are not self-sufficient.  I mean, was I the only one that saw all that garbage tossed out the back of a Star Destroyer in Empire Strikes Back?  Those were broken parts that needed to be replaced.

Hell, Booster Terrik was given a brand spanking new Star Destroyer and it was almost a junk heap after only a decade of use.  It wasn't even used to fight wars.

Add in all factors and the Star Trek galaxy probably wouldn't even need to fight them directly.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> It matters alot.  If they're essentionally stranded in a hostile galaxy, they're going to get worn down.  Star Wars ships are not self-sufficient.  I mean, was I the only one that saw all that garbage tossed out the back of a Star Destroyer in Empire Strikes Back?  Those were broken parts that needed to be replaced.
> 
> Hell, Booster Terrik was given a brand spanking new Star Destroyer and it was almost a junk heap after only a decade of use.  It wasn't even used to fight wars.
> 
> Add in all factors and the Star Trek galaxy probably wouldn't even need to fight them directly.





			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> Not like they couldn't simply acquire the data from a Star Fleet, Borg, or any other kind of ship. Not like they don't have around 1 million troops among their fleet and could siege Earth or any other planet and get this data or supplies.



Stop ignoring my posts or just concede since you can't seem to argue them.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Stop ignoring my posts or just concede since you can't seem to argue them.



Fang already mentioned it and I conceded the point.  However that doesn't change that they can be given contradictory and misinformative data as well.  Even if the data is accurate, it can still be incomplete and unusable for their needs.

Hyperspace after all is very dangerous business if not handled prescisely as needed.

At best, I'd say having astronomical data only speeds up the route making process and removes alot of the risk.  It still doesn't eliminate the problems of maintance.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Booster Terrik isn't a military minded man, he's a pirate and a con artist. Who paints an ISD flaming red and expects to survive battles? And lol, ISD's are rather self-sufficent. You realize they may stumble over a Federation colony and BDZ a continent to get navigation data for their navicomputers, which can generally paint out hyperspace routes rather handily, right?.

Because the Empire is bad-ass like that, after they get the data, they still BDZ the planet. Alpha Quadrant is litered with so much space traffic, colonies and space stations or other members, it's rather hard not to find people.

And Tarkin Doctrine > Federation.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Booster Terrik isn't a military minded man, he's a pirate and a con artist. Who paints an ISD flaming red and expects to survive battles? And lol, ISD's are rather self-sufficent. You realize they may stumble over a Federation colony and BDZ a continent to get navigation data.
> 
> Because the Empire is bad-ass like that.



A tour of duty for an ISD is one year.  After that things start to go to shit.

Military-minded or no, the guy couldn't afford to keep the thing together on his own, even if he was rather well-to-do for a smuggler.

And the color is rather meaningless don't you think?

Star Trek astronomical data =/= hyperspace navigation data.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol what? Booster Terriki is a pirate, who does privatering. Which means he isn't for battles, he's for turning a profit, using the ISD like a casino and shopping station and other wise providing a useage for turning a profit. Just like it name applies to make that statement clear, " Errant Venture".

And besides most of the turbolasers and weapons batteries have either been destroyed or scrapped (more likely) for profit. It isn't a warship, it's a fully armed and armored mobile shopping mall.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No Death Stars, Sun Crushers, Galaxy Gun's, World Devestators or Star Forge. (Obviously no Q's or Celestials or the like for the Federation, only the might of their fleets), and no other super weapons, reality warpers, ect..
> 
> The GE finds a wormhole and sends a sector fleet of a three dozen Imperial Star Destroyers and the Luskyana and Executor as command ships. The entire might of the GE is put in to securing the the wormhole for the rest of the GE invasion force to gather strength to dominate the Alpha and Beta Quadrants.
> 
> Who takes this?



you are basically pitting a UNIFIED Galaxy consisting of thousands of worlds and their combined resources/man power against a fractured collective of lesser powers that haven't even charted their own galaxy yet.

Also Star wars Ships can travel from one end of the galaxy to the other...not even the Borg are capable of that kind of technology.

I'd say Star Trek is at the level of a star wars galaxy long before the republic was founded.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

No I'm not, the Empire so far has only been able to field three dozen Imperator-Class Star Destroyers and two Super Star Destroyers to guard the wormhole and only a small section ie a 1/3rd of the invasion fleet is allowed to go on the offensive to gather navigational data for hyperspace mapping, scouting and communication arrarys.

And by the way, the Empire is made up of over two/three million member worlds, not counting their colonies, prefacts and territories or lesser collective dominions. So it's much more then thousands.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Lol what? Booster Terriki is a pirate, who does privatering. Which means he isn't for battles, he's for turning a profit, using the ISD like a casino and shopping station and other wise providing a useage for turning a profit. Just like it name applies to make that statement clear, " Errant Venture".
> 
> And besides most of the turbolasers and weapons batteries have either been destroyed or scrapped (more likely) for profit. It isn't a warship, it's a fully armed and armored mobile shopping mall.



Which is kind of the point.  The guy isn't involved in regular fighting and he's still in trouble.  Just imagine the rate at which a fleet of Star Destroyers go through supplies while on a war footing?


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you realize that they have the other side of the wormhole secured for supplying the invasion fleet right? And the Empire would likely colonize or forcefully take resources for their own useage right from the worlds they find right?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Do you realize that they have the other side of the wormhole secured for supplying the invasion fleet right? And the Empire would likely colonize or forcefully take resources for their own useage right from the worlds they find right?



Then it comes down to whether or not the Star Trek galaxy is able to tech-up in the decades it'd likely take for the Empire to secure a reasonable portion of the galaxy.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Imperator Class Star Destroyers are designed to be self-reliant, they have prefabricated bases and facilities to allow them long tours of duty of several years. You don't think once they establish a foothold after a few weeks, the Empire won't start finding planets, nebulas or worlds to colonize?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 1, 2007)

If the Borg swarm and catch a lone Star destroyer offguard and assimilate their technology throughout the collective then i could see them turning the tide of this conflict within a few years. Perhaps even a few centuries later going so far as to invade the star wars galaxy.

This is all dependant on whether they can *actually capture *a star destroyer and assimilate it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

A Star Destroyer's fire power BDZ's a planet in an hour. And those Borg Cubes can't adapt to blunt power, there is no freqency in plasma. Worse comes to worse though, the ISD kills itself and the ensuing blast takes out a few of those Borg Cubes/Spheres.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't even bother arguing Star Trek reverse engineering Star Wars tech.

Hell, a huge part of Star Wars tech is only possible because of their industrial base.  Not because it's super advanced or magical.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2007)

Not really no given the massive difference in power in weapons and transportation technologies alone...


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Not really no given the massive difference in power in weapons and travel alone...



Made possible by Hypermatter.  Creating enough fuel for a Star Destroyer to complete a standard tour of duty is probably beyond the entire industrial base of the Federation.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Which showes that not only is their industrial complex but also their technological and scientific ability is far above that of the Trekverse.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

and yet, for all their bluster they don't have transporters or replicators.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> and yet, for all their bluster they don't have transporters or replicators.



Lol they actually do have replicators. And who cares about Transporters?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Lol they actually do have replicators. And who cares about Transporters?



if they don't have transporters they don't have the tech to block transporters...this gives the primitive federation/Borg alliance a distinct edge in space encounters.

Imagine a Klingon detachment teleporting onto the bridge of a star destroyer and tearing the unprotected crew to pieces.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm. Particle/Ray Shielding for one.....given the fact that jamming fucks up transporters...and that's a norm for naval engagement.

Yeah I don't think so.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Hmm. Particle/Ray Shielding for one.....given the fact that jamming fucks up transporters...and that's a norm for naval engagement.
> 
> Yeah I don't think so.



federation has access to dimensional transportation devices that can bypass ANY form of shielding...it was banned in the federation however because such technology harms the user over a long period of time. However, in a war like this i doubt that would be much of an issue.

Also, the borg have on numerous occasion displayed the capacity to 'port through shields...if they are allies against Star wars this tech would Naturally be shared between them.


i also lol at the thought of a frail storm trooper going against a Blood thirsty Klingon or relentless Borg. 


 EDIT: is this a battle of Star wars galaxy vs. JUST those for empires or the entire Star Trek galaxy?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

That's kind of hard when a single ship is taking out sector fleets and BDZing everything. And if this from the novels, then that doesn't count.

According to Paramount, novels = non canon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> That's kind of hard when a single ship is taking out sector fleets and BDZing everything. And if this from the novels, then that doesn't count.
> 
> According to Paramount, novels = non canon.



nah, from one of the series...either Next Gen or Voyager, don't recall.


Also, Species 8472 can port in and out of fluidic space (plus they are psychic) and easily ambush any Star wars fleet...but I don't know if they are a part of this battle or not.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 2, 2007)

Good fucking job TWF, now there will be a 10 page bitch fest on canonical material between star wars and star trek


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> nah, from one of the series...either Next Gen or Voyager, don't recall.
> 
> 
> Also, Species 8472 can port in and out of fluidic space (plus they are psychic) and easily ambush any Star wars fleet...but I don't know if they are a part of this battle or not.



So why would Species 8472 give a shit about the Federation or the Borg....? They should count themselves lucky to reside in another dimension.

Lol Spectre...OBD isn't Space Battles or CBR...yet.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> So why would Species 8472 give a shit about the Federation or the Borg....? They should count themselves lucky to reside in another dimension.
> 
> Lol Spectre...OBD isn't Space Battles or CBR...yet.



well, the Star Trek Galaxy holds as many races and civies as the Star Wars Galaxy...its only Fair to be able to use them all. Heck if the Borg are allied with the Feds then they could just as easily help set up a network of communication between most of the species in the 4 quadrants of the star trek galaxy (seeing as they have a presence in each).

Basically though what you have is a totally lopsided battle going here...you have one unified empire consisting of MILLIONS of civs with more advanced technology vs. 4 civs with less advanced Tech.

Star trek should be able to call on any number of its races...even those goodamned dinosaurs who fled earth millions of years ago & who have access to the transwarp drive. (don't ask me how i remember that shit)

Thos Dino's easily have tech on the level of Star wars.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

No, we're going through the way it naturally happens in ST. The Romulans and Klingons have no love for the Federation, nor do the Species 8472 or the Borg. That wouldn't make any sense. All of the galaxy is IC.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> No, we're going through the way it naturally happens in ST. The Romulans and Klingons have no love for the Federation, nor do the Species 8472 or the Borg. That wouldn't make any sense. All of the galaxy is IC.



even if they aren't allied, the Star Trek galaxy is bound to have more than a few civies with Tech that FAR outstrips anything in Star Wars...the empires conquest of the  STGalaxy would never be complete because they simply couldn't hold enough systems before the word got out over the centuries and some sort of real resistance started.

ANY kind of dispute between species like the Borg or Klingons or whoever would vanish in a matter of Decades when faced with a threat like SWgalaxy invasion.

Galactic conquest is also pretty much impossible for the SW crowd...they will eventually spread themselves way too thin in their own Galaxy, meaning rebellions will spring up all over the place. SW doesn't have the juice to invade another Galaxy, simple as that.

plus, if a small movement like the Rebel Alliance was enough to bring down the empire...yeah, theres no way they could afford expansion on this level.

Feddy alliance nearly crumbles from this battle, but with the sheer number of the Borg (plus the Roms and Klings) they take this in the end...or atleast they manage to collapse that wormhole. Think Kamikazi starships at warpspeed with no other objective than to blow up the wormhole.

SW has no chance.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Not really no. If the Federation can't break a deadlock at the wormhole gateway's defense fleet, the Empire keeps carting in more capital ships. And after losing numerous cubes to the Empire, the Borg Collective calls it quits and goes back to the Delta Quadrant to lick it's collective wiped arse.

" We are the Borg---!"

Boom.

" We are the--- "

Boom.

" This is Captain Janeway of the Star---!"

Boom. Whoops.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

hey, i'm a star wars fan myself...but even i can see that eventually one or 2 quantum torpedoes are going to slip by the blockade and collapse that wormhole.

The Romulans/Klingons/Feds and Borg can muster up hundreds of ships and fighters...someones bound to get lucky. Besides, i doubt that SW can hit a vessel traveling at warp, which is exactly what will happen the instant it becomes apparent that the battle is lost. Even one ship detonating inside a wormhole will collapse it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty sure they can if they engage at distances were their weapons nail ships at over ten light minutes away. And Warp isn't fast. Star Wars weapons are subluminal for their turbolasers, phasers aren't and those Federation/Romulan/Klingon ships have to engage at point blank to be effective.

Not so for the Imperial capital ships, and point defenses on them tend to shred things apart..badly.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

well my daddy can kick your daddies ass, so there!


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure they can if they engage at distances were their weapons nail ships at over ten light minutes away. And Warp isn't fast. Star Wars weapons are subluminal for their turbolasers, phasers aren't and those Federation/Romulan/Klingon ships have to engage at point blank to be effective.
> 
> Not so for the Imperial capital ships, and point defenses on them tend to shred things apart..badly.



Warp is anywhere from one to several thousand times the speed of light for Federation ships. Strategically, that's nothing compared to hyperdrives, but tactically, there's no way for to hit something approaching at those speeds while at sublight speeds yourself.

And I have no idea where this "point-blank" stuff is coming from. Phaser beams DO travel at lightspeed and has an effective range of one light-second while a photon torpedo of the TNG-DS9 era has a range of 4 million kilometers.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Warp is anywhere from one to several thousand times the speed of light for Federation ships. Strategically, that's nothing compared to hyperdrives, but tactically, there's no way for to hit something approaching at those speeds while at sublight speeds yourself.
> 
> And I have no idea where this "point-blank" stuff is coming from. Phaser beams DO travel at lightspeed and has an effective range of one light-second while a photon torpedo of the TNG-DS9 era has a range of 5 million kilometers.



don't bother. Arguing with TWF is about as painful and pointless as smashing your face into a brick wall.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Warp is anywhere from one to several thousand times the speed of light for Federation ships. Strategically, that's nothing compared to hyperdrives, but tactically, there's no way for to hit something approaching at those speeds while at sublight speeds yourself.
> 
> And I have no idea where this "point-blank" stuff is coming from. Phaser beams DO travel at lightspeed and has an effective range of one light-second while a photon torpedo of the TNG-DS9 era has a range of 4 million kilometers.



Despite the fact they regularly flying down each other's throats and and in all the novels, comics or films....for the most part in any case, we see or read that Imperial ships engage over thousands of kilometers at each other in capital ship engagements? And where did you get that phasers go FTL? 



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> don't bother. Arguing with TWF is about as painful and pointless as smashing your face into a brick wall.



That's why it takes the Voyager at maxiumum warp decades to get from the Delta to Alpha Quadrant...where has SW ships do it minutes? Right.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> That's why it takes the Voyager at maxiumum warp decades to get from the Delta to Alpha Quadrant...where has SW ships do it minutes? Right.



That's an exaggeration.  Maybe hours for some ships.  A few weeks to a couple days in most cases.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 2, 2007)

Wesley said:


> That's an exaggeration.  Maybe hours for some ships.  A few weeks to a couple days in most cases.



For cheap Civilian ships yes not military ships.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Wesley said:


> That's an exaggeration.  Maybe hours for some ships.  A few weeks to a couple days in most cases.



No it's not. Lol the Eclipse jumped from one end of the galaxy from Byss to Pinnacle Base in no time. Lol we've seen the Voyager crew state multiple times at maximum warp that it would take decades (seven or eight) to get back to Federation space.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone mentioned using a transport to beam assault crews inside a Star Destroyer. Theres a problem with doing that. Your average Star Destroyer has about 10 legions (20,000) Storm troopers on board, and they way the barraks are set up they can be at any location on the ship, especially the bridge, within seconds. In short boarding and attacking the inside of any imperial ship is a suicide mission. The only Star Trek race that could pull off the feat with any measure of success would be the Borg and only if they made themselves immune to blasters.

A better tactic would be use to the transporter to plant a tactical nuke on the Star Destroyer near the main reactor and just blow the whole thing to hell.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> Someone mentioned using a transport to beam assault crews inside a Star Destroyer. Theres a problem with doing that. Your average Star Destroyer has about 10 legions (20,000) Storm troopers on board, and they way the barraks are set up they can be at any location on the ship, especially the bridge, within seconds. In short boarding and attacking the inside of any imperial ship is a suicide mission. The only Star Trek race that could pull off the feat with any measure of success would be the Borg and only if they made themselves immune to blasters.
> 
> A better tactic would be use to the transporter to plant a tactical nuke on the Star Destroyer near the main reactor and just blow the whole thing to hell.



Except you know...those few thousands of stomtroopers are guarding the engines, reactors and other wise critical components of the Destroyer. Or for the fact that jamming, interference (which capital ships and starfighters regularly use in naval battles in Star Wars) and particle and ray shielding prevents this.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 2, 2007)

Stormtroopers shoot worse than Shockwave. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ItfWY3xMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much yeah, I'm just saying that even if transporting was a possibility, sending actual soldiers to a Star Destroyer would only guarantee that those soldiers died no matter what part of the Star Destroyer you sent them to. The only way to get anything done with minimal risk if it where at all possible to use the transporter would be if you could somehow plant a highly powerful explosive at a critical point on the Star Destroyer and detonate it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

all i'm saying is that its extremely likely that the star trek folk will collapse that wormhole.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

So aside from the fact that it seems that the Federation and their allies won't be able to break the Empire's hold over the gateway to the wormhole, what will they do when heavy reinforcements start coming in to beef up the defenses ie Golan Assault Platforms, turbolaser batteries and comm nets and more ISD's, Lancer Frigates, ect?

Do the Federation and their allies start planning with a defensive minded approach since the Empire now possess navigational data and defended the wormhole till their reinforcements start coming?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, that. Its called an overlapping Shield wall. Star Destroyers do it all the time. What you do is have a large group of star destroyers move in really close in formation and so that their shields overlap one another's not only strengthening their shields collectively but creating an impenetrable shield wall. No matter how fast the projectile if flying that will destroy the wormhole, it'll be destroyed if it hits the shield wall.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2007)

so is everybody agreed that aw > st 

If so then [/thread]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

Federation captains have been time traveling since forever...

As soon as this invasion becomes unmanageable you'll get some captain to "sling shot" around the sun like Kirk did and collapse the wormhole before the Empire even tries to invade.

Its over, I win.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2007)

you lose by self-bfr


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 2, 2007)

So your saying Star Trek wins via a Shitty Time Hax because they arn't able to win a real fight...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2007)

they romove themselves from the battle that means they lose in the obd


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Federation captains have been time traveling since forever...
> 
> As soon as this invasion becomes unmanageable you'll get some captain to "sling shot" around the sun like Kirk did and collapse the wormhole before the Empire even tries to invade.
> 
> Its over, I win.



Right because that's a normal operating mechanic in the continunity of Star Trek right?

Its over, you lose.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> they romove themselves from the battle that means they lose in the obd



I invented that arguement.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Despite the fact they regularly flying down each other's throats and and in all the novels, comics or films....for the most part in any case, we see or read that Imperial ships engage over thousands of kilometers at each other in capital ship engagements? And where did you get that phasers go FTL?



I said they travel AT lightspeed. And there are just as many examples of ST ships firing at each other from thousands of kms away as there is for SW.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah except not if your citing the novels since those aren't canon. Imperial ships have fought over hundreds of thousands of kilometers in SW universe. And Warp does not touch on lightspeed travel.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Yeah except not if your citing the novels since those aren't canon. Imperial ships have fought over hundreds of thousands of kilometers in SW universe. And Warp does not touch on lightspeed travel.



Most I've heard is thousands of kilometers for combat in Star Wars.  The Death Star's beam could manage that range, turbolasers haven't.

Warp is many times faster than lightspeed.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Most I've heard is thousands of kilometers for combat in Star Wars.  The Death Star's beam could manage that range, turbolasers haven't.
> 
> Warp is many times faster than lightspeed.



Except not. You have no proof of that and further more your contradicting several canon sources like Star Trek Voyager.

" Even at maximum warp it would takes us seventy or so years to get back to the Alpha Quadrant".

Faster then Light? No. Speed of Light? No.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

uhh...anybody who has ever picked up a science book or seen a single ep of Star Trek knows that Warp speed is many times faster than the speed of light.

it takes the speed of light roughly 9 minutes to get to earth from the sun...any current star vessel can do that even at impulse speed.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> uhh...anybody who has ever picked up a science book or seen a single ep of Star Trek knows that Warp speed is many times faster than the speed of light.



Which is why the Voyager at maximum warp needs decades to get from one end of the galaxy to another?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Which is why the Voyager at maximum warp needs decades to get from one end of the galaxy to another?



You're kidding right?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Wesley said:


> You're kidding right?



Your contradicting Janaway and the rest of the show? Do you want me to cite resources why they aren't near the speed of c?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your contradicting Janaway and the rest of the show? Do you want me to cite resources why they aren't near the speed of c?



Show me what you got.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 2, 2007)

Warp is FTL its just really fricken slow, and considering the galxy is hundreds of thousands of light ywears across, crossing it in decades is not half bad.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah I see, so that's why I was so wrongly thinking its FTL. Because its so absolutely and utterly inferior to hyperdrive.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

...Can you point out to me which part says Warp isn't faster than light?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you read my above post? I thought they were slower then light because of the utterly and terribly huge difference in speeds between lightspeed/hyperdrive and Warp.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

This is still going on?

Star Trek vs. Star Wars is like Naruto vs. One Piece - that is, it seems like a good match at first but it's a horrible stomp for the latter in reality.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Whose getting stomped, EM?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> This is still going on?
> 
> Star Trek vs. Star Wars is like Naruto vs. One Piece - that is, it seems like a good match at first but it's a horrible stomp for the latter in reality.



Since you're here, Mike, what's your take on mapping Hyperdrive routes?  Assuming the Empire would have to start from scratch, how long would it take them to map the galaxy in it's entirety?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure EM or any other Warsie will tell you Wesley that the Empire does not randomly blind jump to hyperspace barring life or death situations or micro-jumping at small distances against a target or objective.


----------



## Random Nobody (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Whose getting stomped, EM?



He said it was a horrible stomp for the latter, which would be Star Wars and One Piece doing the stomping.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Considering that they can easily launch millions of probe droids all over the galaxy to map it out, it wouldn't take any more than a few weeks.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah, are you taking about the ESB reference with was just the Executor and Vader's four Star Destroyes sending "thousands" scouring the galaxy for the rebel bases?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Considering that they can easily launch millions of probe droids all over the galaxy to map it out, it wouldn't take any more than a few weeks.



What would a droid mapping the galaxy have to do exactly?  Like it's programming?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Basically what they did in TESB, like White Fang said.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Basically what they did in TESB, like White Fang said.



Except those droids were sent using a single-use hyperdrive engine to planets that had already been charted.

And what about transmitting information?  To my understanding, the Holonet needs to be used for real-time communcation.  How fast is it without the benefit of millions of relay stations set up throughout the galaxy?


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoth is barely known in the skirts of the Unknown Regions near the Outer Rim. What are you talking about, Wesley? And Probe Droids don't operate on the Holonet.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Hoth is barely known in the skirts of the Unknown Regions near the Outer Rim. What are you talking about, Wesley? And Probe Droids don't operate on the Holonet.



It is a known system though.  As I doubt the droid named it "Hoth" when it landed, it must have had a name before the Probe Droid arrived.

What do they operate on if not the Holonet and how fast is it?

And the question still stands; how do you map hyperdrive routes?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

it took the republic the better part of 20,000 years to map their galaxy even with the hyperdrive (there are still unexplored regions)...saying they could map a whole new galaxy in a few weeks is insane.

Star wars may indeed be the more powerful of the 2 (simpy because the people who write it don't know a single thing about science & cant even conceive the size of a real galaxy) but it is far less thought out. 

I still remember when the millenium Falcon would "make the jump to lightspeed" and thinking what the hell does that matter? Light speed is only adequate for interplanetary travel (like say from Mars to Jupiter) but total shit when traveling from one star to the next (which could take centuries traveling at lightspeed).


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> it took the republic the better part of 20,000 years to map their galaxy even with the hyperdrive (there are still unexplored regions)...saying they could map a whole new galaxy in a few weeks is insane.
> 
> Star wars may indeed be the more powerful of the 2 (simpy because the people who write it don't know a single thing about science & cant even conceive the size of a real galaxy) but it is far less thought out.
> 
> I still remember when the millenium Falcon would "make the jump to lightspeed" and thinking what the hell does that matter? Light speed is only adequate for interplanetary travel (like say from Mars to Jupiter) but total shit when traveling from one star to the next (which could take centuries traveling at lightspeed).



Your a really funny guy. Since if you even watch any of the films like AoTC, which the size of the SW galaxy aside form the Unknown Regions is mapped and stated....Jango Fett and Obi-Wan covered over 160,000 light-years in a hour. From the Galactic Core to the far reaches of the Outer-Rim.

Not too mention hyperdrive technology hasn't been around for close to 25,000 years. Try something like ten thousand and aside from the fact that the Deep Core (which is dozens upon dozens of solar systems), Galactic Core and Outer Rim and the Kessel systems alone have insane black holes and gravitic anamolies...that fuck up scouting and mapping expeditions alone.

Funny how Star Wars may be massively most powerful and technologically superior but the writers and creators of the series actually don't degenerate the series into retarded technobabble.

Don't be hating on Star Wars for being on a much much higher tier then Star Trek.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 2, 2007)

Either way, ur all losers.

Especially you TWF


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Either way, ur all losers.
> 
> Especially you TWF



It's the muppet man!  Run for your lives!


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 2, 2007)

Borg included?  The Borg are a practically unstoppable force in the ST verse.  The only reason the Borg didn't assimilate earth is that they only sent one cube at a time, when they have fleets of cubes back at home.  A cube could probably take on a star destroyer, and eventually the SSDs would take so many casualties from borg drone attacks that they would be unworkable.  

Also, you're forgeting another major faction in the ST verse: The Dominion.  Jem'Hadar Fighters>>>>>TIE fighters.

If it was the Imperial fleet vs. the entire ST Milky Way military forces, THAT would be a battle.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> Borg included?  The Borg are a practically unstoppable force in the ST verse.  The only reason the Borg didn't assimilate earth is that they only sent one cube at a time, when they have fleets of cubes back at home.  A cube could probably take on a star destroyer, and eventually the SSDs would take so many casualties from borg drone attacks that they would be unworkable.
> 
> Also, you're forgeting another major faction in the ST verse: The Dominion.  Jem'Hadar Fighters>>>>>TIE fighters.
> 
> If it was the Empire vs. the entire ST Milky Way, THAT would be a battle.



You walked into that one.  Everyone does at some point though.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Either way, ur all losers.
> 
> Especially you TWF



Shut it you. 



Wesley said:


> It's the muppet man!  Run for your lives!



Quiet it you.



Bender Ninja said:


> Borg included?  The Borg are a practically unstoppable force in the ST verse.  The only reason the Borg didn't assimilate earth is that they only sent one cube at a time, when they have fleets of cubes back at home.  A cube could probably take on a star destroyer, and eventually the SSDs would take so many casualties from borg drone attacks that they would be unworkable.
> 
> Also, you're forgeting another major faction in the ST verse: The Dominion.  Jem'Hadar Fighters>>>>>TIE fighters.
> 
> If it was the Imperial fleet vs. the entire ST Milky Way military forces, THAT would be a battle.



No as a single ISD would likely solo several dozen Borg Cubes. A light turbolaser used against starfighters.

Several hundred gigatons > heavy canons are in the hundreds if not thousands for terratons on the heavy emplacments. And last I checked, you can't adapt to plasma, as it has no "frequencies".

Last I checked...the Dominon isn't in the Alpha Quadrant, is it?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your a really funny guy. Since if you even watch any of the films like AoTC, which the size of the SW galaxy aside form the Unknown Regions is mapped and stated....Jango Fett and Obi-Wan covered over 160,000 light-years in a hour. From the Galactic Core to the far reaches of the Outer-Rim.
> 
> Not too mention hyperdrive technology hasn't been around for close to 25,000 years. Try something like ten thousand and aside from the fact that the Deep Core (which is dozens upon dozens of solar systems), Galactic Core and Outer Rim and the Kessel systems alone have insane black holes and gravitic anamolies...that fuck up scouting and mapping expeditions alone.
> 
> ...



i don't even know what you are trying to tell me here.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

The fact that your incredibly ignorant on Star Warsverse for one. And that the GE has ships that can go for one end of the galaxy to another in an hour or two...a much larger galaxy then Star Trek's without much effort.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The fact that your incredibly ignorant on Star Warsverse for one. And that the GE has ships that can go for one end of the galaxy to another in an hour or two...a much larger galaxy then Star Trek's without much effort.



You don't know if it's larger than the Star Trek - The Milky Way or not.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

I know for a fact that everything so far shown in EU and the accounting data on ships and their ranges is so far beyond Trek, its not even laughable.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 3, 2007)

A Star Wars turbo laser has been shown to fire at an object that is 1500 kilometers a way. Enterprise-D has been shown to only fire when it gets within a range of 5 kilometers as the edge of its range. A Star Destroyer is 1.6 Kilometers long. Point Blank Range on a Star Destroyer is considered to be anything less than 12 Kilometers. To put it bluntly for some of the best ships in the Star Trek verse to get close enough to fire on an Imperial Star Destroyer would require placing themselves in point blank range. With 60 Turbo Laser and 60 Ion Cannons an Imperial Star Destroyer would reduce an Enterprise D to scape long before it ever managed to get a shot off. In all seriousness the best hope that the Star Trek verse would have of hurting the Imperial  ships would be if they engaged the warp drives and simply rammed their ships into Star Destroyers hoping that the resulting collision would disable or destroy the ship they ram.

In all seriousness, Slave-1 (Bobafett's ship) has more firepower than an Enterprise-D and its a bounty hunters' ship. There are a few Star Trek ships and tactics that can stand up to the might of even a fraction of the Imperial Navy. Truthfully there is no contest. The initial invasion force alone has more force set aside to defend the worm whole alone has more firepower than all of Federation ships combined.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 3, 2007)

They're not 6 miles long.

Where do you get the 1500 mile feat?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 3, 2007)

I corrected myself. Its 1.5 Kilomerts (over a mile) still dwarfs anything Star Trek has to offer. Anyhow the Atmosphere Range of an Imperial Star Destroyer is 150 Kilometers. The range differs between Space and planet side, in any case it far exceeds the firing range of any Star Trek ships by several fold. Point blank range is 30 Kilometers away in Atmosphere. For any Star Trek ship to get close enough they'd have to pass right through a field of green death before ever reaching firing range.

Oh by the way, the Executer is present in the Initial forces, Thats 19 Kilometers long. The guns in the back can fire way past the front, that I can promise you. The Enterprise D is small enough to fit inside the docking bay of the Executer. If they managed to lock on with their tractor beams they could simply haul it inside and board the ship.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 3, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> A Star Wars turbo laser has been shown to fire at an object that is 1500 kilometers a way. *Enterprise-D has been shown to only fire when it gets within a range of 5 kilometers as the edge of its range.*



Where the fuck do you get numbers like this?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 3, 2007)

Scale comparisons in cannon sources.

Here is another comparison. Its stated in Voyager that it takes an entire Proton Torpedo to destroy a hollow 5 kilometer wide asteroid. Bobafett dropped a sizemic harge out the back of his ship and destroyed many asteroids in a 10 Kilometer radius.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 3, 2007)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Where the fuck do you get numbers like this?



I would think the show......


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 3, 2007)

Despite the fact that Star Trek special effects (particularly from the series) are not particularly good and without changing that canon ST gets crushed under the Empire, the Federation, the Romulans, the Dominion, the Borg (every single ST civilization with space flight)... can do orbital bombardment with some accuracy from distances of thousands of kilometers. If they fail as often as they do in space combat, it is probably the result of some kind of ECM activity.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 3, 2007)

There's more Cubes than SDs, and what defense does the Empire have against millions of drones assimilating their ships?

And a cube is _way_ above the level of regular ST ships.  Single cubes have taken on entire fleets of Federation ships.  I would think that a cube could take on SD.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> There's more Cubes than SDs, and what defense does the Empire have against millions of drones assimilating their ships?
> 
> And a cube is _way_ above the level of regular ST ships.  Single cubes have taken on entire fleets of Federation ships.  I would think that a cube could take on SD.



A single Star Destroyer would rapestomp the Federation or Romulans. And no, the Borg Cube has nothing in an one on one match with a Star Destroyer. They can't adapt to their weaponary and the turbolasers operate on a level of thousands of times their power output.

Low hundred gigatons for anti-starfighter point defense guns < terratons for the heavy canons. A single volley would rip it apart. And they can't teleport into a ray or particle shielded ship that as normal for Star Wars...radar and freqency jamming is casual occurences in battle.

And hundreds of kilometers is considered point blank for naval engagements. So the Star Destroyer can just nail the Cube all day before it comes close to being able to fire. Not too mention if you ever seen TESB, you see rather large asteriods several times hit a Star Destroyer, perhaps even dozens of more times according to the novels and not do a damn thing to their ships. Same or smaller asteriods wipe out Trek ships.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 3, 2007)

Star Trek would stomp Star Wars. think about it, SW's shields only protect from lasers, phasers would rip through them like the wern't there


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 3, 2007)

byakugan_warrior said:


> Star Trek would stomp Star Wars. think about it, SW's shields only protect from lasers, phasers would rip through them like the wern't there



:


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Low hundred gigatons for anti-starfighter point defense guns < terratons for the heavy canons.



More or less everyone agrees that SW wins this with ease, so stop inflating the empire. Antifighter guns are in the kiloton/low megaton range. The infamous two hundred gigatons per shot are for the heavy quad turbolasers of the Acclamator, that are about as big as the medium turbolasers of ISD level ships. Capital scale weaponry, at any rate.



> So the Star Destroyer can just nail the Cube all day before it comes close to being able to fire. Not too mention if you ever seen TESB, you see rather large asteriods several times hit a Star Destroyer, perhaps even dozens of more times according to the novels and not do a damn thing to their ships



They were taking some damage, stated both in the movie and the novel:



			
				ESB script said:
			
		

> ... and that, Lord Vader, was the last time they appeared in any of 	our scopes.  Considering the amount of damage we've sustained, they must have been destroyed.





			
				ESB novelization said:
			
		

> As Vader watched, one of his smaller ships disintegrated under the impact of an enormous asteroid. Seemingly unmoved, he turned to look at a series of twenty holographic images. These twenty holograms re-created in three dimensions the features of twenty Imperial battleship commanders. The image of the commander whose ship had just been obliterated was fading rapidly, almost as quickly as the glowing particles of his exploded ship were being flung to oblivion.


----------



## Ulfgar (Oct 3, 2007)

byakugan_warrior said:


> Star Trek would stomp Star Wars. think about it, SW's shields only protect from lasers, phasers would rip through them like the wern't there



:rofl  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... oh wait your serious. Um I don't know what to say.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Estrecca said:


> More or less everyone agrees that SW wins this with ease, so stop inflating the empire. Antifighter guns are in the kiloton/low megaton range. The infamous two hundred gigatons per shot are for the heavy quad turbolasers of the Acclamator, that are about as big as the medium turbolasers of ISD level ships. Capital scale weaponry, at any rate.
> 
> 
> 
> They were taking some damage, stated both in the movie and the novel:



They were taking damage from several hits from those asteriods, numerous times all in all, such as the Destroyer that was decapitated by the large asteriod, something in the fields of 70 to 90 meters, smashing into the bridge tower. And aside from the fact that Mike Wong's calculations on the strength of those turbolasers show they are well above the gigaton range with the impacts and resulting destruction of the asteriods, prove you wrong.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously, Executor solos.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> They can't adapt to their weaponary and the turbolasers operate on a level of thousands of times their power output.



just because you say this or read it on a fan site doesn't make it true...there is a *fact*: The Borg can eventually adapt to ANY form of mechanical technology, no matter how advanced it may be (Borg have adapted to future tech before).

Many borg cubes will be destroyed while the entire collective (trillions upon Trillions of drones) works to find a way to adapt...eventually they will. No if's and's or but's about it.

Unless the empire uses some form of organic technology they are eventually going to get assimilated and fucked, they can't beat the Borg as a whole.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 3, 2007)

> eventually



Such a magic word.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Such a magic word.



Harry Potter level.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> just because you say this or read it on a fan site doesn't make it true...there is a *fact*: The Borg can eventually adapt to ANY form of mechanical technology, no matter how advanced it may be (Borg have adapted to future tech before).
> 
> Many borg cubes will be destroyed while the entire collective (trillions upon Trillions of drones) works to find a way to adapt...eventually they will. No if's and's or but's about it.
> 
> Unless the empire uses some form of organic technology they are eventually going to get assimilated and fucked, they can't beat the Borg as a whole.



Because of plot holes, and the miracle tech of the day in ST episodes amiright?/sarcasm. And the fact that for example that even though the Borg prize effieceny and technology and once had time travel technology...they only used it once ever. Then lost it, and were never able to replicate even years later afterwards with the Borg Queens and trillions of drones they have amiright?

Plasma doesn't have freqencies, deal with it. And trillions can't find on those Borg Cubes, nor does it matter when the fact of those "fan sites" ran by actual physic experts who happen to be fans of both Trek and Star Wars realize the absolutely massive difference in fire power. Hundreds of kilometers is considered long range for Trek ships for example...is point blank for Warsie ships given Lando's remark that "moving point blank" = hundreds of kilometers in ROTJ.

Please. If you want to disapprove Mike Wong's calculations, go ahead.

So let me list the reasons according to you and Wesley why the GE loses.

- Empire is retarded so they'll blind jump everywhere or fly into stars and black holes.

- Despite being in the heavily populated and densiest traffic areas of the STverse, the Empire won't be able to capture a single small warship, merchant or otherwise random starship to gain astrological and navigational data.

- For no reason whatsoever the Q will involve despite several times even threatning the galaxy and humanity itself for lolz.

- Plot holes, magic technology and one episode wonders will become present and destroy the Empire.

Is that it or am I missing something?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2007)

> - Despite being in the heavily populated and densiest traffic areas of the STverse, the Empire won't be able to capture a single small warship, merchant or otherwise random starship to gain astrological and navigational data.



I didn't realize that was one of our talking points. Those same star destroyers have an equal number of Ion Cannons to match their turbolasers. A couple of shots should be more than enough to completely disable any ship that got within firing range. They would then be tractor beamed inside the Executor where Darth Vader and boarding party of many storm troopers waltz in, massacre all who resist, capture the rest, and before too long they'll have the cartography data they'd need to conquer the Galaxy.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 4, 2007)

Spacebattles is currently trying to figure out how long it'd take the Empire with all of it's resources to map a galaxy for Hyperspace.  Before they can launch some major campaign against the galaxy at large, they'll have to get the routes down for hyperdrive first.

They use Hyperdrive to get around and it's their only way of FTL travel.  And they need precise coordinates data for going from point A to point B, otherwise they're toast.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2007)

They can easily get that data if they capture any ST ship first, shouldn't be that hard a task.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Wesley, your actually starting to insult my intelligence. They arrived in the fucking Alpha Quadrant...you know the home of the Federation, Romulans and Klingons right? They will be able to capture at least a few errant vessels in the MOST POPULATED AND TRAVELED QUADRANT OF THEIR GALAXY! Then they compensate by updating their navigational computers and logs with the local astrological and navigational data they've captured.

And Warp is the only mass manner of FTL. And it's slow as shit. Deal with it.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Wesley, your actually starting to insult my intelligence. They arrived in the fucking Alpha Quadrant...you know the home of the Federation, Romulans and Klingons right? They will be able to capture at least a few errant vessels in the MOST POPULATED AND TRAVELED QUADRANT OF THEIR GALAXY! Then they compensate by updating their navigational computers and logs with the local astrological and navigational data they've captured.
> 
> And Warp is the only mass manner of FTL. And it's slow as shit. Deal with it.



One, you're assuming every ship would have the detailed information they'd need.  Only the Federation seems interested in having huge data reserves on their starships for no reason other than collecting it.  I'm sure common vessels in the hands of merchants would only have general information.

Two, even if they have the detailed information, it'd only pertain to the Alpha Quadrant.  Which is a very small part of the galaxy.  Also, it's unlikely they could take one look at the data and be able to plot routes out of thin air.  They'd still have to send ships into Hyperspace to make sure.

That leaves them open to disinformation or sabotage.

Three, Warp Drive is slower than Hyperdrive when getting around, but tactically it has more advantages.  They can enter warp and within less than a second they'd be out of reach of the Imperial Navy.  Any Star Trek ship can do that.  

Now, I'm not arguing there's not a huge disparity in overall firepower and ship defense.  This assumption that a lone Star Destroyer could solo an alien Galaxy on it's own though, that's intellectually dishonest.  The Empire, whether you're willing to admit it or not, will not be conquering anyone until they've got the Hyperspace routes laid out.

Meanwhile, the Star Trek galaxy is given time until they do.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Wesley I am no longer going to bother countering every single strange point you make up or bring into this. Your argument is convulted and weird. Secondly, the Empire will find a few vessels from different races and they will have them correlate till they have their data and compensate for it.

The Empire will capture those starship crews and interrogate them or kill them till they reveal their information through their Inquistors ie Dark Jedi through the Force, mindrape, drugs, physical and mental torture. Deal with it, gaining information on astrological and navigational maps in the Alpha Quadrant is easy given the Empire's methods for brutality.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 4, 2007)

If you're not equipped to argue against my points, just say so.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Wesley said:


> If you're not equipped to argue against my points, just say so.



You have already lost, please deal with it. Your fanciful points are laughable, you bring up one hit wonders in episodes that never occur and you can't deal with the fact that the Empire will capture a few ships and get the data they need to deal with your Trekverse.

Unless you have something new to add, please stop posting and understand that you have conceeded to defeat long ago.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2007)

How to capture passing ships the Imperial way.

Step 1, send out a distress signal.

Step 2, place an interdictor cruiser in a spot in space.

Step 3, have interdictor cruiser fire up the gravity well projectors. An interdictor Cruiser can simulate the gravity of an entire planet and pull ships out of hyperspace. 

Step 4, Pilot in ship with warp drive gets a warning telling him that he's about to crash into a planet. He exits warp drive to prevent this. Ship drops out of warp drive and the stunned pilot finds his ship disabled by Ion cannons fired from a nearby Star Destroyer.

Step 5, Tractor beam the captured ship into the docking bay with the largest number of stormtroopers on board (in this case it would be the Executer, Darth Vader's personal ship).

Step 6, Board the ship with Storm Troopers (and in this case + Vader). Kill all who resist and capture high value targets such as the Captain and officers.

Step 7, Analise all ship systems and data and all alien technologies.

If Captured ship was Federation military, job complete.

If Captured ship was lacks sufficient cartography data, use the data on board to locate the nearest military outpost. Send interdictor Cruiser to a neighboring system with a detachment of Star Destroyers and repeat steps 1 through 7. 

Using that tactic the Empire dealt heavy losses to the Rebellion who usually traveled in small lightly armed fleets.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

That's actually a rather handy idea.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Palpatine does this to the Federation fleets.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> They were taking damage from several hits from those asteriods, numerous times all in all, such as the Destroyer that was decapitated by the large asteriod, something in the fields of 70 to 90 meters, smashing into the bridge tower.



But they were taking damage. My posting was in answer to your claim that "the asteroids were doing nothing at all". It is extremely canon that they caused significative damage.



> And aside from the fact that Mike Wong's calculations on the strength of those turbolasers show they are well above the gigaton range with the impacts and resulting destruction of the asteriods, prove you wrong.



Excuse me? I am quoting the canon sources _directly_: Quotes from the ESB script and novel and the Acclamator entry in the AOTC ICS. At any rate, it is you who is wrong again. The SD.net site has Brian Young's lovely Turbolaser commentaries, that in the firepower section contains the following passages:

_In this image, both the Falcon and the asteroid are 18 pixels in length. In the next frame, the white-hot material of the asteroid expands. The Falcon appears to be partially visible between the camera and the white glow. This suggests that the asteroid is slightly more distant than the Falcon. Thus, it is more than 40 meters in diameter. It would have a mass of at least 260 million kilograms, and would require at least 2000 terajoules to vaporise. The bolt carried at least 30,000 terawatts of firepower with its 1/15 second duration._

A megaton/second is 4,186 terawatts. The power figure pointed above is equal to 7.16 MT/s.

_This image is from the same scene, a few frames earlier. The asteroid must be in the path of the Avenger, or it would have been left untouched. Thus, it is closer to the Falcon than it is to the camera. I measured it at about 24 pixels in diameter, almost exactly twice that of the Falcon at about 12. If the Falcon is 53 meters long, then the asteroid must be on the order of 100 meters in diameter. This would require over 31,000 terajoules to vaporise. If the duration of the bolt is 1/15 second, then its energy is delivered at a rate of at least 465,000 terawatts. _

A much better result here: 111.08 MT/s. This is, however, calculated using a somewhat too big Falcon. The author himself makes the same calculation with a 40m Falcon that yields a result of around 56 MT/s.

_This is a later scene. The Falcon is leaving the asteroid field, and the Star Destroyer behind is about to. The Falcon is 18 pixels wide, and the more distant asteroid (the large-sized bolt came from the dorsal surface of the ship, and was fired in a starboard direction - not in a ventral direction) is 27 pixels in diameter. Thus, the asteroid is more than 60 meters in diameter. This asteroid would require at least 6760 terajoules to vaporise. This asteroid was vaporised as easily as any of the others. Thus, this bolt carried much more energy, probably many times more (6700 terajoules would take some time to vaporise the asteroid, this one took a fraction of a second). This can thus be set as a lower limit on the energy delivered by a long TL bolt. If the bolt's duration is 1/15 second, then it carried well over 100,000 terawatts of firepower.  _

23.89 MT/s this time around.

Bottom line: You are _wrong_. Gigaton calcs come from BDZ scenarios and interpretation of EU incidents.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Visual evidence from AOTC, TESB and ROTJ were also taken account for. I'll take Mike Wong's calculations over yours. Visual evidence supports it, so does EU as well.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Visual evidence from AOTC, TESB and ROTJ were also taken account for. I'll take Mike Wong's calculations over yours. Visual evidence supports it, so does EU as well.



Do you even _try_ to read what I post? Those are Brian Young's calculations, hosted in . My only contribution to this whole issue is copy-paste of the information.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Also for review............SWTC*

I do not know if anyone has visited this site, but I wll link here as well. Its one of my faves, _Star Wars Technical Commentaries_, its been around for awhile, but I still find it informative. It contains VERY detailed stats on .........well..........everything. Please check out the pages concerning Imperial fleet composition,"Warships of the Empire" it could be helpful:





If it has been mentioned before..........forgive me. Kinda sleepy at the moment


----------



## Wesley (Oct 4, 2007)

Great.  About the only thing it doesn't cover is hyperdrive.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Great.  About the only thing it doesn't cover is hyperdrive.



I DID see some hyperdrive info in there somewhere. Check under _Astrophysical Concerns_ or one of the other topics. I just KNOW I did see info around there somewhere. I am thinking, as a side note, that even the older _Venator_ and _Victory_ class destroyers outgun anything our galaxy has to offer LOL


----------



## Wesley (Oct 4, 2007)

shrike2003 said:


> I DID see some hyperdrive info in there somewhere. Check under _Astrophysical Concerns_ or one of the other topics. I just KNOW I did see info around there somewhere. I am thinking, as a side note, that even the older _Venator_ and _Victory_ class destroyers outgun anything our galaxy has to offer LOL



I did check that section.  It briefly mentioned the Falcon's trip to Bespin sans Hyperdrive concerning how it could have made the trip at all at sublight speeds.  Nothing else though.

So it's still a mystery!

What is interesting is how the Mon Cals were only recently introduced to a supposedly fully explored galaxy.


----------



## Gig (Oct 4, 2007)

shrike2003 said:


> I DID see some hyperdrive info in there somewhere. Check under _Astrophysical Concerns_ or one of the other topics. I just KNOW I did see info around there somewhere. I am thinking, as a side note, that even the older _Venator_ and _Victory_ class destroyers outgun anything our galaxy has to offer LOL



Maybe ships from the Reven era are a better match for the trek verse they seem more around trek standards and are much smaller than ISDs as seen in KOTOR when you board the leviathan they also pack much smaller and weaker weaponry like quad lasers instead of Turbo lasers. It might give trek verse a chance.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 4, 2007)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Maybe ships from the Reven era are a better match for the trek verse they seem more around trek standards and are much smaller than ISDs as seen in KOTOR when you board the leviathan they also pack much smaller and weaker weaponry like quad lasers instead of Turbo lasers. It might give trek verse a chance.



That's a good point.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wesley said:


> That's a good point.



True. Very true.....


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wesley said:


> What is interesting is how the Mon Cals were only recently introduced to a supposedly fully explored galaxy.



I have always wondered about that............................................


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Hyperdrive.............*



Wesley said:


> Great.  About the only thing it doesn't cover is hyperdrive.



From _Wookiepedia: The Star Wars Wiki_:




NO clue if it will help at all, but maybe


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 4, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> How to capture passing ships the Imperial way.
> 
> Step 1, send out a distress signal.
> 
> ...



Knowing the Empire, this scenario would be used LOL


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2007)

Empire slaughters any vessel they find, capture or stumble across (which is inevitable). If it isn't a military vessel of either the Romulans, Federation or Klingons, but a civilian, they use the astrological and navigational data to search out a military outpost or installation, disable it and take the information. Then they coordinate the information on the galaxy's economy, politics and military figures for any major power and bring in heavy reinforcements.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Data+Geordi+Wesley+*Picard spouting Shakespere*+*Riker's wanting-Troi-to-suck-his-dick arua*+*Worf being all Klingon-ly*+*the Federation's "make love not war" mentality*+Enterprise's deflector array will play a major part of it.




LOL  LOL


----------



## Asura Wrath (May 14, 2012)

Empire gets raped.


----------

